
Google Health Begins Its Preseason at Cleveland Clinic - dskhatri
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/02/21/google-health-begins-its-preseason-at-cleveland-clinic/index.html?ref=technology
======
jyu
"would you trust google with your medical records?" 32% yes, 68% no[0]

the follow-up questions should be: -do doctors trust information patients
write up themselves? -how much of that patient-provided info is clinically
relevant (signal to noise ratio)?

[0] [http://www.ask500people.com/questions/would-you-trust-
google...](http://www.ask500people.com/questions/would-you-trust-google-with-
your-medical-records)

------
aneesh
I'm a little skeptical of Google Health. If a patient doesn't even remember to
take their medicine, how do you expect them to go update their medical record?
I think this will only catch on for a small subset of active patients.

------
Dauntless
Google will manage to do what the KGB and CIA where unable to.

